# *What to upgrade on 2013 Specialized Roubaix Compact?



## Supermario343 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello all, I just purchased a 2013 Specialized Roubaix Compact a couple months ago and was wondering what kind of upgrades you would make to make it beneficial $ wise. I know wheels can be the best but I'm just not sure what kind and if anything else. Any feedback would be appreciated and thank you in advice. 

Here are my specs: 


Frame  Specialized FACT 8r-carbon w/Zertz inserts  Fork  Specialized Roubaix FACT carbon w/tapered steerer and Zertz inserts  Rims/Wheels  DT Swiss Axis 1.0  Hubs  See Rims/Wheels  Spokes  See Rims/Wheels  Tires  Specialized Espoir Sport w/double BlackBelt Puncture Protection, 700x23c  Crankset  Shimano Sora  Chainrings  50/34  Front Derailleur  Shimano Sora  Rear Derailleur  Shimano Sora  Rear Cogs  Shimano, 10-speed: 11-32  Shifters  Shimano Sora STI  Handlebars  Specialized Comp, aluminum  Tape/Grips  Specialized Roubaix w/gel padding  Stem  Specialized EliteSet, aluminum  Brake Levers  Shimano Sora  Brakes  Axis DC 1.0, dual-pivot 

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## Tire Biter (Jul 24, 2012)

Supermario343 said:


> Hello all, I just purchased a 2013 Specialized Roubaix Compact a couple months ago and was wondering what kind of upgrades you would make to make it beneficial $ wise. I know wheels can be the best but I'm just not sure what kind and if anything else. Any feedback would be appreciated and thank you in advice.
> 
> Here are my specs:
> 
> ...


My best upgrades have been the locations the body touches the bike: saddle/good shorts, pedals/good shoes, bars/good tape/gel/gloves. Wear that bike out, then upgrade to the next version up the food chain - or get better wheels you can move to your next upgraded bike.


----------



## Sides (Sep 2, 2013)

To me, buying a bike and up grading is expensive. You would have been better off spending the money up front. Ride it and than up grade to another bike later. If you really want to buy something, wheels can be moved to another bike later as well.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

agree with above 2 posters... get the saddle that fits you the best regardless of cost .. get fit, if things like the stem need to be swapped out usually the LBS will do it at a discount. Upgrading a bike after purchase can indeed be more expensive and usually I look for the bike that would need the least upgrade (usually concentrating on the grouppe) and looking not to waste money on wheels, because I have plenty.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Besides getting the fit dialed in and finding a comfortable saddle, tires and brake pads are the first thing I'd replace. Wheels would be my next upgrade.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

a better wheelset.

Specialized seems like putting crappy wheelsets on their bikes.

ALso, are you sure the Sora is a 10-speed drivetrain? 

The current Tiagra is a 10-speed. And the current Sora is a 9-speed.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

tednugent said:


> ALso, are you sure the Sora is a 10-speed drivetrain?


Looks like the OP copied the specs from the Specialized site which is full of typos. The Specializedd web team is guilty of being really sloppy with bike specifications. You'll see "Fact 10r" frame in the general description and "Fact 8r" just below it in the frame specifications.


----------



## Supermario343 (Sep 6, 2013)

tednugent said:


> a better wheelset.
> 
> Specialized seems like putting crappy wheelsets on their bikes.
> 
> ...


Yeah I just copied from the website where I got the bike. It does look like 10 speed though. Its a shame that there might be typos to fool customers even.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

You didn't mention saddle, but it seems like most people change that first. Then I would say wheels, because the stock wheels are garbage. Good luck with the new ride.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

It's a no brainer : wheels.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

George M said:


> You didn't mention saddle, but it seems like most people change that first. Then I would say wheels, because the stock wheels are garbage. Good luck with the new ride.


If the specs are comparable to this year's version, it's a Riva saddle. To be honest, I've ridden both that and the Romin, and I prefer the $30 Riva. I did 3 centuries on the Riva before finding a Romin for half price, and I still have the Riva on my spare bike. IMO it's one of the best buys in saddles out there, at least for me.

If I really wanted to upgrade entry level carbon, I'd start with the Axis wheels, and maybe upgrade the tires along with it. Won't be long before he's buying new tires anyway. Beyond that, I'd start saving my pennies and upgrade the bike in another few years.


----------



## Supermario343 (Sep 6, 2013)

Appreciate the feedback thus far guys. I did change up the saddle to a selle italia sl flow saddle. Much better than the stock one.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Supermario343 said:


> Yeah I just copied from the website where I got the bike. It does look like 10 speed though. Its a shame that there might be typos to fool customers even.


Specialized Bicycle Components

It says Sora 9-speed.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My general attitude about upgrades is... what will they get me and at what cost.

IMO, your bike is too new to upgrade, and is likely not holding you back, performance-wise. So I'd look at things that will enhance your ride. Fit (but only if there are issues to address), tires (quality tires run at appropriate pressure make a noticeable difference, IME), gloves, brake pads.... if you aren't already using clipless pedals, they may be a worthwhile consideration. 

From there, I'd go with a wheelset, but only if your budget allowed for a true upgrade - and one that suited total rider weight.


----------



## digibud (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll go +1 for brake pads. I want to say it's KoolStop that has the Salmon pads but I'm not entirely sure. There are some very nice pads with good modulation that can be had for cheap. Nice easy upgrade. I would add a chain break link for easy chain cleaning. I clean and wax my bike regularly just cause. After a couple of hundred miles if you still feel the saddle on a 50mi ride then start trying new saddles out for sure. (replace 50mi with whatever you do on a long day). Does it have a chain catcher? It only takes once for a chain to fall and get hung badly. I don't personally use a chain catcher but I recommend them . 25c Conti 4000s is what I'd put on it as soon as new tires are needed.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

digibud said:


> I'll go +1 for brake pads. I want to say it's KoolStop that has the Salmon pads but I'm not entirely sure. There are some very nice pads with good modulation that can be had for cheap. Nice easy upgrade. I would add a chain break link for easy chain cleaning. I clean and wax my bike regularly just cause. After a couple of hundred miles if you still feel the saddle on a 50mi ride then start trying new saddles out for sure. (replace 50mi with whatever you do on a long day). Does it have a chain catcher? It only takes once for a chain to fall and get hung badly. I don't personally use a chain catcher but I recommend them . 25c Conti 4000s is what I'd put on it as soon as new tires are needed.


Koolstop has the salmons.

My Secteur came with a chain catcher....


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I think upgrading wheels is a good idea. I recently did that to my Roubaix, and I went from Ksyrium Special Edition ES to American Classic 420 3 Aero.

While the Ksyrium was excellent, I wanted to experience a narrower aero wheel. Below is the result.


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

Good looking bike serious.


----------

